# Visit To Alan Kerr For Viewing Of Ci Cipro 85



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

Thought after all the questions I asked and all the replies and help I got the least I could do is let you know how the visit went last Thursday. 

Firstly I must point out that I was more worried about Kerr's than I was about hoping the motorhome was going to be the right one. As it happened Kerr's turned out to be very helpful and the motorhome shockingly difficult for me!

When you are physically challenged your mind plays strange games with you. You are lead to believe that you can do things, as your head tells you you can, but when it comes down to it the body just cannot manage which is incredibly frustrating. There I was standing on the first step of the motorhome looking at the second step realising, very slowly, that the sill was so high I couldn't even get inside the motorhome as my legs wouldn't let me! They very kindly found me a set of steps and eventually I managed to get inside. 

To cut a long story short we liked the motorhome very much and the deal that Kerr's offered us we felt was a really good one and like I say they were very kind, patient and helpful throughout the whole visit. Sadly the lack of ability on my part, due to my disabilities, was just too much to deal with and after 48 hours of deep discussion and lack of sleep we decided it would be best to walk away and do some more research. 

We have some major building work going on at our house, starting in May and lasting 6-8 weeks, which is being done for me to help with my deteriorating health and mobility issues. So we have decided to take a step back, wait until the dust has settled from that, carry on researching and maybe ask other disabled motorhome owners advise, possibly even wait until I have had my next lot of surgery due in the next 10 months, then start again.

Thank you to everyone for all their help and advice, it was/is much appreciated. Don't think you've seen the back of me, the dream is just on hold not forgotten or dismissed as impossible. I won't give up on it, it gives me something to aim for and feel positive about maybe being able to get out and have adventures again. The thought of sitting at home waiting to die is not acceptable and there must be a motorhome out there somewhere that will suit the bill, it is just a matter of finding it.

Thanks again. The search continues.....................................

Jane.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you for updating all of us on how things went, it is easy to be steamrollered into a decision which later you may have second thoughts about.

Your approach to this issue is excellent, and to me, suggests the right final outcome at the present - things may well change over the next year or so and you might have a clearer view of what you want to do, and what you actually can do. So I think your decision to step back and continue research is sound to say the least.

Well done for that decision, and thank you for updating us over it. As you are well aware there is always lots of advice available to those that ask on MHF (and sometimes to those who didn't even realise that they HAD asked :lol: ).

There will be something that is totally suitable, or can be adapted to be as close to that as possible, but until things have clarified for you the best position is to keep on researching.

Best wishes,

Dave


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi Jane - sorry to hear you couldn't find the right van to meet your needs, but at least glad that Kerrs looked after you well. Thanks for sharing your experience.

When we first got interested in buying a motorhome we test drove about three I think and thought none were exactly right. And we also needed major work doing on our house, so we decided to defer the motorhome idea until that was all sorted - which one way or another took over a year.

Then there was still the matter of researching the right van. I spent another eighteen months choosing the layout and design required - we wanted something fairly compact but with a fixed bed. Eventually, our minds were made up - a Rapido 709f was exactly what we wanted. Over a period of another nine months we checked-out about 5, and finally found the one. However, it was when I test drove it that a small alarm bell in my head rang - the driving position was on the cramped side for leg room. Nonetheless, I was sure I'd manage and we went ahead with the purchase. Loved the van, but discovered I couldn't drive it because of the cramped driving position and osteoarthritis in my right knee - I'm over 6 ft tall and the conversion from left-hand-drive (it's a French make) to RHD greatly restricted adjustment of the driving seat.

My wife was very good and although not an enthusiastic driver, took up the challenge and we travelled mostly with her behind the wheel. After six months we decided to try again and get another van. Thankfully, the new one's much better and I can manage it quite well. We still share the driving and can get around as much as we want.

I'm sure you'll get something sorted that is right for you - 'where there's a will there's a way'. And like you said, just keep focused on what you want. Good luck!

Mike


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

We also found Alan Kerrs very helpful and had even put a deposit down on a new van.

But, we thought we'd have one last look around and went to the national motorhome show, to see the other dealer that sold our model of van. With 30 minutes before closing time, we raced up to the vans and then promptly fell in love with a used MH that was just there - completely not what we had researched. Didn't bother to get any proper checks etc etc. 

The moral - never give up hope!!!!! I believe there is a MH/van out there for you...it is a lot like finding a partner...having a list is handy but finding your ideal mate is random and you never when it is going to happen. But when it does, you'll ignore its little faults

So, keep looking in magazines; at shows; on this site..stay strong :wink:


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I think you should read the report under Company Reports simply headed Alan Kerr posted at 2.55pm


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Alan Kerr*



Watch the after sales!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Paul


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

paulmold said:


> I think you should read the report under Company Reports simply headed Alan Kerr posted at 2.55pm


Interesting!

I did tell the two salespersons that dealt with us how unimpressed I was with their "reputation" and all the reports that I had heard about them and told them that I hoped my experience would be a pleasant one and they were, as I previously stated, patient, helpful and kind. We were even told by a local resident, who we asked directions from, not to buy from them as they were over priced and untrustworthy! Who know if we had proceeded with the purchase if they would have turned the other way, but as it stands our experience with them was not an unpleasant one and they did their upmost to oblige.

Jane.


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: Alan Kerr*



paulann said:


> Watch the after sales!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Paul


Yes, when we told them what we had heard about "Kerr's" we specifically mentioned the reputation of very poor after sales service and my husband made it clear, very politely of course, that we would stand for no nonense if we did buy a MH from them and there were problems afterwards with it!

Neither of us are slow in coming forward, we speak our minds and do not suffer fools gladly! My body may not work well, but there is nothing wrong with my brain and my husband is the strong silent type whose presence makes up for his lack of words, if you get my drift and it also helps that Harry was in retail for 35 years and knows all the tricks in the book!

Jane.


----------



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi -
I am a little late coming into this thread but if you search under CI or CI Cipro you will see my experience with a 2008 Renault based CI Cipro 85.

In summary the Renault base with the auto box are very very good. However the conversion is flawed and poorly constructed. We had a potential £3.5 k damp bill on a four year old van. We believe that the damp was caused by a poor design of the rear panel / floor joint and garage doors. The van was technically under a CI warranty. This led to us having to deal with CI in Italy. Trigano in the UK will tell you they are only agents abdicating responsibility in our case. This also extends to parts which have to come from Italy and take months. 

The Cipro is a great van to use and a good design for two adults but I think its spoilt by very poor build quality and manufacturer back up. I would not purchase another CI product. I have also owned an Autosleeper and now a Romahome and make my comparison to these.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

good luck hope every thing goes well for you  janice


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you CorkHeader and Lotte11.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a CI Cipro 55 which I have had from new in 2005 and has, to date, given me no problems what so ever. It is based on the Merc 316CDI chassis, 2.7 5 pot engine and a semi auto box which is an absolute joy to drive. I would consider CI in any future purchase - you can get good and bad in all marques


----------

